# Forgecraft vs the older Old Hickory?



## GeneH (May 13, 2013)

I just heard of Forgecraft here, but the look exactly like my Old Hickory. What was the difference?


----------



## snowbrother (May 13, 2013)

I've always wondered about the difference in steel about them. I have both and can't really notice a difference. Armstrong Forge knives are very close to Forgecraft as well.


----------



## Benuser (May 13, 2013)

I hope for you guys Sachem Allison will chime in.
Aren't they all 1095?? That being said, HT may change a lot.


----------



## labor of love (May 13, 2013)

The difference is forgecrafts sell for like 3x as much as the others on eBay :justkidding:


----------



## Mike9 (May 13, 2013)

I'm doing a conversion on an "Old Forge" that has the Forge Craft pattern only it is convex on the right side and convex on the left.


----------



## sachem allison (May 14, 2013)

mostly different companies. Forgecraft was actually from the olde forge line owned by Washington Forge and went out of production in 1968. old hickory is owned by Ontario knife co. and is still made today. Chicago cutlery made a version at one time and I think that may have been under Lamson before the brand sold and moved production to China. Case cutlery made their version and Remington and Winchester made theirs. In the late sixties and early seventies most of the companies that made these types of knives had blanks made by OEM companies under licensing agreements and slapped their name on them. It is widely believed that most if not all of these were made 10xx steels of some type, more then likely 1095. In the case of Old hickory definitely, 1095. There is nothing wrong with the old vintage carbon steel knives made by the various brands. It comes down to what you like. I personally love the old forgecrafts because they take a wicked edge and have a really great profile. I like old hickory for the same reason. One isn't any better than the other.


----------



## sachem allison (May 14, 2013)

labor of love said:


> The difference is forgecrafts sell for like 3x as much as the others on eBay :justkidding:



that's the kkf members fault and Mike Henry's and now Devin's fault. I'm innocent in this.:angel2::angel2:


----------



## mkriggen (May 14, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> that's the kkf members fault and Mike Henry's and now Devin's fault. I'm innocent in this.:angel2::angel2:



You left out Lefty


----------

